# GAME THREAD: Houston Rockets vs Dallas Mavericks 11.13 Thursday



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

<p align="center">







|







|









*vs.*








|







|








</p>
<b>Game summary:</b>
The Mavs are coming off a big win over the Hornets team that just defeated LA. Nash, Finley, Jamison, Dirk, Walker and Fortson all had big games and the Rockets will be pretty screwed if Dallas continues to shoot 59% from the floor. The Rockets need to figure out how to make Cato useful as we see Dirk playing the PF for the Mavericks. The secret to shutting down the Mavs is obvious, throw yourself at the passing lanes. This is where we miss Posey. *Dallas had 40 assists against the Hornets.* That's crazy, if Gumby can keep his 3 guards meddling about and putting just enough pressure on the Mav perimeter game, they will start taking the ball to the hoop, where they meet Yao and Cato. Mavs are one team that you would have driving to the hoop rather than swinging the ball on the perimeter and taking open shots. 

The Rocket's 5-1 record is deceiving, they've only played 1 decent team so far, the Nets. Victories against the Nuggets, Bulls, Magic and Heat show that they are now bringing their A game every night, and a sense of consistency has developed. Still doesn't show what calibre team the Rockets are. Will be a great game to watch with the contrasting styles of offense and interesting to see what defensive combinations and rotations Gumby uses. Hopefully Yao will get 12-15 shots, each one will probably draw a double team opening up the perimeter, and everyone has been hitting shots lately.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

It will be hard to beat Dallas on their court. They are 3-0 in Dalllas so far this year. We will need monster games from Francis\Yao\Mobley and some steller defense if the Rockets want to pull off the win.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Nice avatar Franchise. Ooh, I'm kind of scared to watch that game. Especially since the way the Mavs dominated the Rockets last season.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

i hope they put Bradley on Yao again lol. why are the mavs sitting Bradley this season? I expect to see Dirk, Najera and Bradley throw their bodies all over Yao... and Dirk, Finley, Nash and Walker taking lots of 3's. its going to be a close one... i hope.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Mavs 95
Rockets 85


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

that is a bad pic of cuttino... no?


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

This is a game where Ming should dominate. Ming fears physical players. Dallas don't have any good physical players who can play a lot of minutes. I expect to see a lot of Najera and Fortson. Hopefully Ming can take advantage of it.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> This is a game where Ming should dominate. Ming fears physical players. Dallas don't have any good physical players who can play a lot of minutes. I expect to see a lot of Najera and Fortson. Hopefully Ming can take advantage of it.


Like you saod Ming is starting to get a bit more physical but he still controllable. Fortson and Najara should fustrate him in the 1st couple of quarters and once his mindset has been switched to staying outside of the block the Mavs should bring in Bradley.

The Rockets have to play half court if they want to pull this one out. Running wont give Ming time to set position and the Mavs have greatly improved thier rebounding on both sides of the court. Not to mention thier points in the paint % is greatly improved; one of the many reasons they shot 59% against the Hornets.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Rocket perimeter players are shooting well, even Padgett going for 13 points against the lowly Heat. But without Mo Taylor, Adrian Griffin, Eric Piatkowski the Rockets are missing an essential part of their team and unless Dallas has a terrible shooting game, I don't see the Rockets getting a W in this one. Unless, of course, Ming starts screaming and panting for the ball.


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

*it's the I-45 Showdown!!*
:cowboy: 

haha.. just messin' around... bling!
:headbang:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

my prediction:
Rockets forward: 5 points
Mavs forward: 50 points


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Ming has just been missing his shots lately, but if they keep throwing it down to him he'll start hitting them sooner or later. Showing little aggression though.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Dallas leads by 6 at the half, been a rather ugly game for both teams with the Rockets not really getting into their offense, but now that Ming has started making his shots there is sure to be an open man with the double team he will draw. Dirk has been pretty amazing, he's making all his rainbow shots.

Dallas has only turned it over twice though, and have got off 10 more shots than Houston which is not want Gumby wants, to beat Dallas you have to limit their shots cause sooner or later they are gonna make them.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I'm sure it's over by now....but Franchise, keep us posted....I'm doing homework right now...:sigh:


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Did Ming even take a shot in the second half?


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Rockets 86
Mavs 97

a good game too bad yao was just scoring 12 points and as good a defnesive player cato is we could not hold down dirk. Mobley the only starter in single figures. good game for jackson though 23 points leading the rockets. francis only had 15 points and 7 assists which his assists are higher than his average the whole team had a good game too bad we lost


----------



## groovehouse (May 21, 2002)

Yao definately needs to NOT be so timid under the basket, he needs to dunk at point blank range and get more physical.


----------



## 777 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>groovehouse</b>!
> Yao definately needs to NOT be so timid under the basket, he needs to dunk at point blank range and get more physical.


that's why they hired Patrick as Yao's mentor I think, and he did show more aggression on the court too. it's still too early to see results now, but by the end of the season i want to see how Patrick can transform Yao.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

uh-oh. if this is gonna be a 1992 knicks team things could get ugly. first off the fouls, remember the bulls series against the knicks at 92? im pretty sure charles oakley got a flagrant fould and john starks got one too. and i think they reqached the foul limit every quarter. nobody cant be more physical than patrick, he can dunk on your face like theres no tomorrow and john starks will foul you HARD to take away an easy basket. 

Please patrick take it easy on yao but not too easy. the only thing that could get worse is if john starks and charles oakley come in as assistan coaches


----------



## yangsta (May 14, 2003)

I really hope Van Gundy gave francis an earful ... taking retarded 3 pointers as a last shot for the end of regulation, and end of OT1 wasn't what the team needed..


----------

